# Gen. V Vault



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 24, 2009)

The idea is simple:

Forumers post what they believe will occur in Generation V. This can range from anything from the game names to new types to whether or not the game will have 3D graphics. At a certain point, the thread is locked.

Whe Generation V is released, the thread will be reopened, and we'll check whether or not our predictions were accurate.

I'll start off.

--There will be a Dark-type gym leader.

--There will be a line of zebra Pokemon.

--There will be an evolution to Sableye and Mawile.

--The new gen will have 108 Pokemon, with 92 from other gens.

and etcetra.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 24, 2009)

Let's see...

-Dunsparce, Qwilfish, and Corsola evolutions (I don't want them to happen, but I have a feeling they will)

-Let's see...They had colors, metals, gems, and more gems...maybe an element generation? Pokemon Uranium, anyone?

-A Dragon-type Eeveelution (only special type that Eevee hasn't evolved into)

-Yet another pseudo-legendary that is overpowered as hell to replace Garchomp.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 24, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> -Let's see...They had colors, metals, gems, and more gems...maybe an element generation? Pokemon Uranium, anyone?


>D>
Sorry, continue with your thread.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 24, 2009)

Ummm...Pokemon Boron Version, then?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe they could do Pokemon sun, moon and star version?


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 24, 2009)

- A Skarmory prevo.

- Another pokemon in the Delibird line.

-Pikachu will be in the game, as well as Zubat, Geodude and Machop.

-There will be a new regional bird, regional rat and regional bug line.

-One of the starters will evolve to be part-Dragon.

-Two new Eeveelutions - a Fighting-type and a Dragon-type.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 24, 2009)

8 gym leaders
4 members of the elite four with a champion
A battle tower, possibly contained in a battle frontier
Two versions, followed by a third special version
Fire, Grass, and Water starters

I like to play it safe ;P

Seriously, though, a Random WiFi battle option like the one in PBR


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

- Pre-evos for Lapras and Tropius.
- One more plot that forces you to fight a legendary at a point where usually your team sucks badly enough to force you to use the Master Ball you just conveniently picked up.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 24, 2009)

-pre-evos and evos for zangy and sevvy
-more fire types, new ice gym


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm.

-There will be no new types. The only reason types were added was to create some balance.

-more exploitable baby pokemon to market

-pokemon that is an evil counterpart to Arceus

-and the usual early birds, bugs, and rodents.

-oh yeah, more pika-whoring. :P


----------



## Zeph (Sep 24, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> -There will be no new types. The only reason types were added was to create some balance.


THANK YOU. Why does everybody seem obsessed with having a "Light" type...

Now, my guesses...

-There will be a Pokémon/line of Pokémon based on a dolphin. It's such an obvious choice, being such a well-known and popular animal, but Game Freak have never yet actually done it.

-There will be several references to previous generations - probably 1 and 3.

-Pokémon will, sadly, probably not follow you anymore.

-The player character you do not choose (i.e. gender) will act as a sort of helpful pseudo-rival who appears every now an dthen. He/She will in some way be related or at least acquainted with the professor, who will be named after a tree.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 24, 2009)

ah, what the hell, i'll give this a shot.

-there will be no pokemon to rival/best arceus. it would be foolish to best god. unless arceus is only the creator of sinnoh and not of all pokemon.

-there will be new evos/prevos for some single-stage pokemon.

-there will be animated sprites. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd doubt Gamefreak would do another game set in the Gen. 3 era. I mean, we had two gens. set around then(1st and 3rd), and two gens. set around three years later(2nd and 4th). I'd say it's about time they moved on, which is also the reason why I don't believe there will be R/S remakes.


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

I, on the other hand, am hoping for R/S (or, even better, Emerald) remakes. Because I am a rare case of fan that actually liked Hoenn. More than all the other regions.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think R/S need remakes...The only real reason for the R/B and G/S remakes was to impliment things created in the 3rd Gen (i.e., natures, revamped EV system, etc.) in Kanto and Johto, updating them to modern Pokemon standards. At least that's what I think. The nostalgia and fan service are great, too =P


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 24, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> THANK YOU. Why does everybody seem obsessed with having a "Light" type...


People want a Light type to counter the Dark type. They don't realize that Dark types seem to be more based on fighting dirty than being evil.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I, on the other hand, am hoping for R/S (or, even better, Emerald) remakes. Because I am a rare case of fan that actually liked Hoenn. More than all the other regions.


I actually liked Hoenn as well.

...I'm going to say that there will be a starter line that obtains a seondary Dark type.


----------



## Ven (Sep 24, 2009)

Or a Dark, Psychic, Fighting starter


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

Xaldin said:


> Or a Dark, Psychic, Fighting starter


It's been said several times by now (includingly in TCoD), but, Dark/Psychic/Fighting isn't a really valid type triangle because Dark is immune to Psychic, instead of resisting it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, why fix what's not broken?


----------



## Ven (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, an Scyther pre-evo,
A dragon or flying eeveelution
many more are coming


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 25, 2009)

Scyther prevo? I dunno...

I can see an Absol prevo, though.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 25, 2009)

-I think well see our favroite epic fail again. KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 26, 2009)

why do you hate magikarp

):


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 26, 2009)

Evolutions of Qwilfish, Corsola, Chimecho, and Pachirisu... been predicting those for forever.

Possible evolutions of other Pokémon that have never been able to learn Hyper Beam/Giga Impact, despite being "fully-evolved" in every version so far.

More stupid, unnecessary baby Pokémon... and maybe one or two that actually kinda make sense (baby Lapras?)

Some Pokémon will have rare "mutant" forms that occasionally appear, a bit like shinies except that the difference is actually in the shape or patterns on their body instead of just color.  They may also learn different moves, or even have different evolution chains, than the Pokémon's normal forms.  The "notched-ear Pichu" of HG/SS is a preview of this feature.

Gym Leaders will be re-fightable in the very first pair of games, rather than only in the third version or later.

We'll *finally* see a Dark-type gym.

There _may_ be a new type added to round off the number of types from 17 to 18... but if there is a new type it sure as hell won't be Light, Wind, Crystal or any of the other lame type ideas people keep coming up with.  Maybe Sound, since that's one of the few basic things that really isn't covered by an existing type.  But mostly likely we won't get a new one at all.

???-type will finally be used for more than one attack.  It won't count as a new type, though, since ??? has actually been the "typeless" setting all along.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 26, 2009)

- A new pseudo legendary will be made as stated earlier, and the Champion will have it.

- Your rival will _not_ be the Champion.

- There will be running versions of the legendary trios from at least one of the previous four generations.

- There will be new Pokemon based on inanimate objects. (GO CHAIR! USE SIT ATTACK! If they actually make a Pokemon based on a chair I'll shoot myself.)

- There will be some new ridiculous Contest process.

- There will be some new edible thing to raise Pokemon's contest stats.

- The Underground will make a comeback.

- There will be at least 5 new types of Pokeball.

- All the starters will evolve into duel type Pokemon.

- There will be some obscure new way to get the starters. (You can't just go to the lab, talk to the professor, and get the Pokemon.)

- The first gym leader will have Rock-type Pokemon. (Why they always do that, I'll never know.)

- Your mom will play a somewhat useful, but not necessary role.

- You will meet the Champion before you actually fight him/her.

Wow, I speculate a lot.


----------



## M&F (Sep 26, 2009)

Also, they will release Burning Fire Red and Glossy Leaf Green.

So that, once again, Kanto will be part of the generation.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 26, 2009)

I say they'll maybe, MAYBE, make it a sort of sequel to RSE that takes place during the GSC/DPPt 3 years ahead skip. And that when you complete Hoenn you'll be allowed to visit a new reigon we've never heard of


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 26, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, they will release Burning Fire Red and Glossy Leaf Green.
> 
> So that, once again, Kanto will be part of the generation.


I dont think they need to make a remake of a remake....Also I dont think they will do rse either, they will probably make a whole new region.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 27, 2009)

I know that it's had 4 generations...but I'm gonna miss Kanto ;_;

I think all remakes are done and over with. Anything newer than GSC just doesn't have the nostalgia for me to warrant a remake.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I'll have a go as well.

-The largest mart will be placed in a big bustling city.
-There will be a pikachu-wannabe who will be forgotten very soon anyway because the game features pikachu.
-There will be a pokemon whose gimmick includes sensing the way the DS is tilted.
-Am I only hoping, or:
Kangashkan prevo?
Onix prevo? Please?

The titles I tried but weren't bought: (Or is it too early to guess?)
*Coal *Moonstone
*Sun *Uranium
*Quartz *Obsidian


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 27, 2009)

The title will be related to something outside the earth; ie, Sol and Luna versions.


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 27, 2009)

- Stantler, Absol, Pachirisu, Qwilfish, and Chimecho evos.
- A Kangaskan prevo.
- A dark type gym.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 28, 2009)

By the way, I found out that "www.pokemontopaz.com" leads to nintendo's official website. (Not pokemon.com like sapphire or other published titles.)
Edit: oh, and I tried sol and luna but they weren't bought.

Edit 2: Allright, I guess they just reserved them in case they wanted to use them instead of pearl, diamond etc.
Titles bought:
topaz, opal, amethyst.
Surprisingly, someone else had already bough titles bronze and quartz, perhaps hoping to be paid royal sums for the title.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

No more gems plz.

I'm predicting there will *not* be a Kanghaskan prevo. No, Ninty will not create Kangaskid.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I don't like yellow gems either.
I'd love the new gen if it was based of nonmetals. Pokemon Sulphur, anyone? :P

Yeah, that's what Im thinking too...
Let's see.
-The next set of fossils will be based on extinct mammals/pre-dinosaurian reptiles.
-The next legendaries will have psychic as one of their types.
-One of the legendaries will have power over light.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 29, 2009)

The Latis can already bend light.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 29, 2009)

Only in the anime.

And ew Sulphur. That crap stinks.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

True.

I believe they will make a legendary that is to the Uxie, Mesprite, and Azelf as Regigigas was to the Regis.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 30, 2009)

But just IMAGINE what kind of acids you can make with that stuff!!

Pokemon Ammonia?
Okay I'll stop. ;D
Probably it's a common element that all 10+ year children know- Or at least it's a popular valuable element.

I wonder what's the Regigigas to the legendary cat-trio and the bird-trio, or maybe this is a new pattern in the games. (Or not a pattern at all.)

Im now really getting the vibes that they'll be Opal and Amethyst versions, and the special one might be the Topaz. :< They have been using precious minerals for three generations already, I don't think they would change the style of the titles that readily. (Unless it's in a remake)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 30, 2009)

Howe about...Pokemon iron/steel?
Sand Brown and Coal Black?
Opal/Topaz/whatever?
Pokemon whatever genetration(I meant the name seriously)?
Water blue Electric yellow?

...No more ideas.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2009)

Ymedron said:


> I wonder what's the Regigigas to the legendary cat-trio


Ho-Oh...



Ymedron said:


> and the bird-trio


Lugia...


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 30, 2009)

...Ho-oh to the cats?
I don't know... I'd thought that the birds would have Ho-Oh, and the cats wouldn't have anything. D: Lugia, you are an OUTCAST.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 30, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, they will release Burning Fire Red and Glossy Leaf Green.
> 
> So that, once again, Kanto will be part of the generation.


I don't think so. Kanto's been part of every generation so far but that's probably more of a coincidence than anything else. 

"Hm let's update Kanto with the new engine." And then when they decided to remake Johto they sort of had to include Kanto or face a backlash.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2009)

Ymedron said:


> ...Ho-oh to the cats?
> I don't know... I'd thought that the birds would have Ho-Oh, and the cats wouldn't have anything. D: Lugia, you are an OUTCAST.


No, seriously, it's a fact. I didn't just guess that.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh!
Where'd you get that info? :o I'd like to check it myself. :3
Edit: OH YES, the movies, and Ho-Oh resurrecting the four cats, okay. :D Now I see.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, and most respectable Pokémon sites outright say that Ho-Oh is the master of the Johto trio.


----------



## Ven (Sep 30, 2009)

I predict that there will be more odd evolution methods and more eeveelutions. Also more pre-evos.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, they'll probably have gimmicky new methods of evolution... more Pokemon will evolve when raised in a certain spot.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 20, 2010)

Victory Road will be long and annoying, and you'll need every HM and some ungodly amount of Max Repels to get through it.

There will be a new legendary trio! *shocked gasp*

Nintendo will be sexist and have a male professor who has either gray or brown hair.

And badge polishing/music will stay :D


----------



## Eeveelution (Jan 20, 2010)

Ymedron said:


> Oh!
> Where'd you get that info? :o I'd like to check it myself. :3
> Edit: OH YES, the movies, and Ho-Oh resurrecting the *four cats*, okay. :D Now I see.


There are only three: Suicune, Entei, and Raikou. Where did you get four from?

-New Eeveelutions!!
-A new evolution stone for evolving already-existing Pokémon (that way kids won't try to evolve them the same way on a past generation game, such as "Leaf Stone on Eevee")
-Hopefully a new Pokémon that uses the Thunder Stone
-You will have some blood relation to a major plot character
-A flying-type villain team
-The possible return of Dive as an HM
-More Fire-Types
-Hopefully a Wii spin-off featuring all five generations of Pokémon and a Shadow Pokémon Plot
-The ULTIMATE legendary Pokémon group
-Cute Pokémon at the starting route
-Actual family besides your mom
-Extra areas (like the Sevii Islands)


----------



## Flora (Jan 20, 2010)

Eeveelution said:


> -Hopefully a Wii spin-off featuring all five generations of Pokémon and a Shadow Pokémon Plot


If Pokemon decides to do this you can all be expecting me to be squeeing about it for the next decade.

-more Pokemon that evolve at a specific location. Mainly because it's fun thinking up reasons _why_. (Leafeon: radioactive spores, Magnezone & Probopass: natural magnets, Glaceon: freezing of water vapor)
-more ice-types, please~ (more anything that we have little of, really; fire & dark, mainly)
-some completely new type of evolution


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 27, 2010)

hm...
-More water routes than D/P/Pt
-More extended WiFi capabilities
-More of the rarer types; I can see fire, ice, and steel dominating the next generation. Or something like that.
-No more remakes. Not enough fan demand or nostalgia
-Half of the fandom complaining that Pokémon is RUINED FOREVER and OH THOSE DESIGNS THEY BURN MY EYES. But that goes without saying.
-More extensive WiFi capabilities.
-The first time two gens are on the same console (I'm really just hoping this; I don't want to have to buy some brand new technology; I'm way too far behind the curve for that)
-All the classic archetypes returning--another irritating rodent, a Pika clone or two, lots of nauseatingly cute Pokémon (lots of prevos and babies D: ), a hugely powerful pseudo-legendary, and more and more legendaries.
-Pokémon will still be able to follow you in overworld
-Chaining will still exist.
-And (hopefully) a spinoff game that takes the series in a new (hopefully darker [T- or M-rated, anyone?]) direction, catering to older fans.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 27, 2010)

A female professor would be cool. c:


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 27, 2010)

An underwater city that requires dive to visit. =3


----------



## Aisling (Jan 28, 2010)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> An underwater city that requires dive to visit. =3


First thing I thought of was Sootopolis, but you actually come back _up_.

I really miss Dive, I hope they bring back diving underwater. That stuff was so cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree that Dive was cool, but the reason it worked is because Hoenn had so much water.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 30, 2010)

My dream, after some two generations, _will_ come true. A water-type based on a squid. Yeah, they disappointed me twice, but _not_ this time. And other stuff, hmm...

Another one, perhaps a normal-type, based on a goat.

The region will have a lake that conceals a great secret.

And we already got Legendaries based on time, space, dimension, emotions, continent, ocean and God itself. What's left? A Legendary/ies based on stars, planets or perhaps moon and sun.

A bug-type Legendary. I'm certain of it. _Certain._

Ooh, almost forgot. Know how fighting-types are based on different fighting styles, like Hitmonlee for taekwando and Makuhit/Hariyama for sumo-wrestling? Again, I'm certain, that a new fighting-type Pokémon will be introduced for lucha libre. :D


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 30, 2010)

Dr Frank said:


> Another one, perhaps a normal-type, based on a goat.


mareep is a sheep. maybe not quite close wnough for you?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 30, 2010)

- Both the protagonists will wear some kind of headgear, but the non-protagonist-you-didn't-choose-rival won't. (It's always been like that!)
- The female protagonist will, as always, have some kind of leg-revealing clothing, like a miniskirt or tight shorts. -_-
- Maybe a female professor?
- Zebra, dolphin and goat Pokémon. They're probably they're the only "well-known" animals Ninty haven't done anything with yet.
- DARK GYM LEADER DARK GYM LEADER DARK GYM LEADER DARK GYM LEADER DARK GYM LEADER DARK GYM LEADER
- A new "Pigdey", "Rattata", bug that evolves quickly, and Pika-clone.
- A new HM move, and Defog or Rock Climb will be gone.
- There will be a way to link between DPP and HGSS(only that the old games won't accept new Pokés), or at least send Pokémon over.


----------



## BlueEew (Feb 2, 2010)

- There will be over 20 legendary Pokemon.

(They keep adding more and more, so many legendaries.) :freaked:


----------



## wyoming789 (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with Slartibartfast.  WE NEED T-RATED GAMES!  That would be so awesome.  How about a strong Cat-like pokemon,  I don't like the trio.  Why not another Female Champion?  That was cool.  Hey, If I'm posting too late, plz tell me, but did you guys here aout the newly relased PKMN?  It looks like some Fire-type Sonic.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Feb 8, 2010)

-A Skitty Pre-evo  *shudders*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Feb 8, 2010)

> -A Skitty Pre-evo  *shudders*


Not a chance. Why would Skitty have a prevo? If anything, it would be Pachirisu. I cannot think of a single reason to make a lower evolution for Skitty.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 8, 2010)

wyoming789 said:


> Hey, If I'm posting too late, plz tell me, but did you guys here aout the newly relased PKMN?  It looks like some Fire-type Sonic.




There will be more pointless "level up here" evolutions that make the Pokemon unattainable in any other game. Nintendo's too short-sighted to see that this will inevitably happen.


----------



## Flygon1 (Feb 9, 2010)

- Ghost type Eeveelution please (though that would make my sprite worthless -_-)
- Some novelty ability (think Shedinja)
- A Dragon/Steel type other than Dialga (it's a dinosaur, not a dragon)
- Pokewalker compatibility? 
- More uses for the microphone, or even the DSi camera
- An ice type based on a white tiger
- Reverse trio! The starters' final evolutions: Water/Fighting, Fire/Psychic, and Grass/Dark.

...I'm running out of ideas. We're just going to have to watch the new movie... :/


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

- A more elaborate story (who am I kidding?)
- Less "mythical" legendaries and more "they are extremely rare but not supernatural or whatnot" legendaries
- A new Hidden Machine move
- A pokemon, or multiple pokemon, with new elemental type combinations
- A team that is still as ridiculous as ever


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted before, but...

-I believe that they will reveal that Arceus is actually part of a larger trio of 5th gen legendaries, which is made up of a god of creation [Arceus], a god of destruction, and a god of life and death (who is in charge of the underworld shown in Mystery Dungeon Red/Blue).



Honestly, where do Pokemon _go_ when they die? :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 14, 2010)

They don't go to heaven where the angels fly

They need a god of the afterlife, though.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 14, 2010)

Acording to the Sinnoh legend, if you return a Pokemon to the Earth(or maybe it was just the sea, not sure), it will return, perfectly fine. Course, the chances of that being one of the true myths in Pokemon is very slim but.

And surprisingly enough, my prediction that a baby Pokemon would be revealed first(I posted that in a different thread, here I just mentioned more would be made) was false.


----------

